# Loud noise from tummy.



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

My 10 week old GSD is currently taking a nap after eating her breakfast (1 cup of puppy chow) and having a nice solid bowel movement. 

Her tummy is making loud gurgling sounds. She doesn't seem distressed by them but I'm worried.

Should I be worried?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Gurgling tummy can mean many things but usually it means either hunger or nothing.
I am sure you will get many comments about the (lack of) quality of Puppy Chow.
10 weeks is a very cute age.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

One of our Dachshunds will have tummy rumbles at night so badly you'd think she'd get up in the middle of the night and have diarrhea. 
Nothing ever transpires and she sleeps right through it.
Sometimes they just ingested some air during their meal and the noises are the air passing through.


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

Im hoping shes just a loud digester. lol Anyway we have a vet visit in 3 weeks. Ill bring it up then.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Expect farting.


----------

